# Boilies aus Frolic



## Fliegenfisch (25. August 2004)

Servus @ll  #r 

Mal ne komische Frage  #d  #d  hat von Euch schonmal wer versucht Boilies aus Frolic herzustellen. Ja ja ich weis wie man Frolic anhängt und fischt. Aber Ihr wisst ja besonders die jehnigen die schonmal Matrix gefischt haben das die Dinger schon sehr Frolic ähneln. 

Also schreibt doch einfach mal Eure Versuche mit Frolic hier rein ich bin mir fast sicher das es schon einige probiert haben.   

Gruß
Fliegenfisch #g  #g


----------



## Carphunter 76 (25. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

#r 

Der erste bin ich, der schreibt.
Ich muss die Konsistenz schwer bemängeln. Frolic durch den Fleischwolf klappt ja ganz gut, aber das Pulver ist zu grobporig. Die Boilies lösen sich dann sehr schnell auf.
Viellleicht hat da ja jemand ein Mittel, das er uns mitteilt.
Ich werde ab Freitag mal die Matrix+ testen. Erinnern mich an Forelli... #c 

Bis dann. #g


----------



## Fliegenfisch (25. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Servus Carphunter 76  :m 

Genau deshalb hab ich den Tread eröffnet. Das mit den Matrix kann ich Dir nur empfehlen. Dieses Jahr Vatertag 3 Uhr 45 Spiegelkarpfen 30 Pund.     

Gruß

Fliegenfisch


----------



## lector (25. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Hi ich Fische regelmässig mit Frolic Boilies und das auch noch erfolgreich. Da der einfache Frolic Ring nicht länger als 20-40min am Haar hält und sich danach auflöst mach ich mir auch Boilies aus Frolic. Ich gebe immer ca. 15 Frolic in den Fixer und dann mit der Ice Crusher einstellung zu "Staub"  
Dazu gebe ich noch Grieß im Verhältnis von 1:3 und passende menge Eier und fertig ist dein Boilie Teig. Kannst dazu noch Flavour etc. geben. Versuch mal den Boilie zu dippen und dann nochmal in Frolic Mehl zu "Panieren". Eine echte Granate !!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Jo, ich nehm auch den Mixer, aber den Vorwerk Thermomix von meiner Ma, den kann man richtig gut vollwürfeln , son Pfund dürfte da wohl reinpassen. Und natürlich getrocknete Frolics. Noch besser: Die Frischen Ringe erst kurz zerkleinern, dann trocknen und danach erst feinmahlen.

Mit dem Richtigen Griessanteil kann man echt gute Boilies draus Backen.

Das gröbere Mehl, was aus dem Fleischwolf kommt kann man aber auch in Stücke von ner Nylonstrumpfhose einknoten und das an den Haken hängen. Gute Lockwirkung, wenig Arbeit  :m 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carphunter 76 (26. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Hy.

@Fliegenfisch: Petri zu deinem Vatertagskarpfen.

Danke an die beiden anderen. 

Wieviel Teile Griess ? 3 ?
1 Teil Frolic ?
Ja, oder ?
 #c


----------



## lector (26. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

3 Teile Frolic 1 Teil Grieß


----------



## Carphunter 76 (26. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Danke.
Und mehr nicht ?
Ist schon O.K. 
Brauchst nicht zu antworten


----------



## rob (26. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

spitze jungs:m
werd mir wohl auch welche basteln..bin schon gespannt wie lang die im wasser halten!
für das karpfentreffen roll ich mir noch blue mussel kugeln:l


----------



## Bony (26. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Guten Tag auch.

Ich kann den Rezepten nur zustimmen.
Kann sie aber, wie immer beim Karpfenthema, erweitern.
Boilies auf Basis Frolic- und Katzenfuttermehl haben meiner Meinung nach eine noch
bessere Wirkung . ( Katzenfutter hat einen höheren Proteinanteil als Hundefutter )
Die Herstellung der Boilies ist einafch und billig. Der Erfolg war bei uns extrem gut.

Bony


----------



## Fliegenfisch (26. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Servus @ll

Na das klappt ja wie geschmiert 

 #r  #r  #r  #r  für die Antworten ich werde es baldmöglichstTesten

Gruß

Fliegenfisch


----------



## heinzrch (27. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

wenn du dir keinen teuren Mixer leisten kannst/willst, frag im Bekanntenkreis/Flohmarkt/Sperrmüll nach alten elektrischen Kaffeemühlen, die gehen super zum Frolic- und Karpfenpellet kleinmahlen.
Wenn du den Fischen was gutes tun willst (und deinem Geldbeutel) kauf dir nen Sack Forellen- oder Karpfenfutter und mahl die Pellets.
Sind besser zu mahlen, und der Teig für die Bollies (oder auch einfach zum Teigfischen) ist fast identisch von Geruch und Farbe her.


----------



## Carphunter20 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

he @ all!
Wenn ihr den Mix fertig habt, kocht ihr sie sicherlich! Friert ihr sie dann ein, laßt íhr sie trochnen oder vakuumversiegelt ihr sie!!!!???


----------



## Ferry (28. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

..möchte mal meinen 3er mit dazu geben...

Aus Kostengründen Angeln wir hier auch nur mit selbstgedrehten Frolic-Boilies.
Die halten richtig schön lange und man kann die aufpeppen mit allem möglichen.

Ich selber mache das Frolic-Mehl mit einem großen elektrischen Fleischwolf vom Metzger und lass es aber grob. Dann Grieß rein, Maismehl , Vogelfutter oder gebrochenen , angequollenen Mais ( Oberflächenstruktur )und seit einiger Zeit gemahlenes Katzenfutter mit Fischanteil mit ran. Oder was absolut Top geht, sind getrocknete Bachflohkrebse und / oder Seidenraupen mit rein. Ist natürliche Nahrung, geniale Duftspur und funzt sowas von gut!!!! ( Gibt 3Litr. für 7€ z.Zt. im Netz)Dann noch ca. 10-12 Eier pro Kg und gut.Natürlich kann jedes andere "Wundermittelchen" da mit rein. Wenn man das Frolic Boilie in "Natur" belässt hat es auch ein supi Aroma. Einfach mal aufbrechen so eine Kuller.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass das Aroma besser abgegeben wird, wenn die Oberfläche grob ist , deswegen Vogelfutter oder Bruchmais rein.

Absolut unschlagbar. die Murmeln lasse ich immer 2 Minuten kochen, damit die richtig fest werden, trockne die dann 1Tag und ab in eine verschließbare Tüte. Abgepackt in 200,500 od. 1000 Gramm Mengen in den Tütchen und in die Gefriertruhe. Um die Boilies zu "dopen" besprühe ich vor (!) dem Einfrieren die Kullern mit dem entsprechenden Flavor.Das zieht spätestens beim Auftauen richtig in die Kullern. Ist besser als ins Kochwasser zu bringen oder beim Abrollen in die zu verwendenden Eier zu rühren, da die meisten Flavors eh zerkocht werden.

Auch um die Brassen bei Anfütterübungen auf Karpfen zu ärgern nehm ich die Murmeln.


----------



## Case (28. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*



> Wenn ihr den Mix fertig habt, kocht ihr sie sicherlich!



Jo, ca 2-3 Minuten. Dann folgt ein längerer Krach mit der Frau weil die vom Gestank fast in Ohnmacht gefallen ist. Die Kugeln werden dann über Nacht zum trocknen auf die Terasse gelegt. Da werden dann 70% vom Fuchs oder Nachbars Katzen ? gefressen. Danach werden sie eingefroren und das Eisfach vom Kühlschrank blockiert. Tadel von Frau.! Nach dem dritten Angeltag hat man immer noch nichts drauf gefangen, während die billigsten Boilies von Moritz wie irre gehen. Ich nehme die Frolic-Boilies aus dem Gefrierfach und pack sie im Einmachläser. Die eignen sich Klasse zum schießen auf Nachbars Katzen. Mit der kräftigsten Schleuder die ich kriegen konnte.  Fehlschüsse werden von Vögeln, Igeln, Fuchs und Nachbars Katzen gefressen.
Das Boilieangeln hab ich mittlerweile auch aufgegeben.

Case


----------



## Pike1982 (29. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

wie lassen sich die dinger denn drehen??


----------



## Ferry (31. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

@pike1982

...na entweder rechtsrum oder linksrum.... :q  :q  :q  :q 

nee mal im Ernst. Man kann eine Wurst aus dem Teig auf einer ebenen Fläche rollen, ca 1,5 cm stark und dann so 1-1,5 cm "Häppchen" schneiden, die dann mit der Hand gerollt werden. Geht auch für kleine Mengen mit den einfachen Boilierollern für 5 € .


----------



## Pike1982 (31. August 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

und mit den einfachen rollern,lassen sich die dinger verarbeiten?
kein aufbrechen oder kleben bleiben?


----------



## Ferry (2. September 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

mußt halt bisschn Speiseöl dazugeben , geht bestens. ca. 10-20 ml p.kg
Das beste ist ausprobieren. Wenn der Teig schön fest ist und nicht mehr an den Fingern klebt funzt das. Ich streiche meinen Boilieroller bisschen mit öl ein dann geht das auch. muss man austesten.

Die Boilies die ich aus Frolic bislang gezaubert habe hielten auch Gewaltwürfe aus. Auch passierte es nicht mit dem Futterrohr, dass diese platzen beim werfen. Industrieell gefertigte fliegen da öfters in 2 Teile rum.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (9. September 2004)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Hi @ll

Ich hab gestern mal das Rezept vom Board ausprobiert und etwas geändert.

Hier nun mein Rezept.

500 Gramm Frolic ( mit Rind ), 150 Gramm Brekkis mit Fischgeschmack, 150 Gramm Forellenfutter und 300 Gramm Grieß sowie 10 Eier. und 30 ml Sonnenblumenöl.

Die Zutaten ausser dem Grieß hab ich in der Moulinette zerkleinert.

Die Murmel kommen ziemlich gut an die Pelzer Matrix ran mein ich.

Gruß
Fliegenfisch


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

hallo 
lösen die froloc boilies sich schnell auf oder bleiben sie loker am haar 
lg boiliefreak|uhoh:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Frolic ist zu teuer, um Boilies daraus zu rollen. Ich hab immer das "Oskar" vom "Plus" genommen, ist das gleiche... Dürfte es beim "Netto" auch geben...
Außerdem hab ich immer die Eierschalen mit durch den Mixer gejagt.
Und wenn man Frolic-Ringe lange (mind. 2 Wochen) knüppelhart trocknet, halten die auch ein paar Stunden am Haar.


----------



## Reddevelx (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Das gleiche ist es nicht.. oftmals sind die leischanteile in den Billigteilen bei .. naja.. 3% oder sowas.. 

und es hat sich schon oft gezeigt daß diese schlechter fangen können (aber nicht müssen)

unser früheres Standartrezept war einfach ein 50/50mix aus Brekkies und weizengrieß(ebenfalls weich und hartweizen 50/50)
die Eier einfach über das Katzenfutter geben und 2-3 stunden abgedeckt und kühl stehen lasen.. grieß rein und losmantschen.. dazu noch nen spritzer süßstoff oder n Löffel Honig und wenn wir lustig waren n röhrchen Backaroma.. 

hat damals wunderbar gefangen..


----------



## minne6 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Hi,

ich will hier mal wieder aufgreifen und meine Frage stellen.

Ich habe mir soeben wieder Frolic Boilies gedreht und finde immer wieder, das sie nach HartweizenGries riechen, anstatt nach Frolic. Die Kosistenz ist auch eher grob vom gries.
Ist das nur meine Einbildung oder mache ich was falsch. Ein echter Frolic riecht meiner Meinung nach viel intensiever. Meine Selfmades halt nur nach Mehl...

Hier mal das Rezept.

   300g Frolic
  125g Hartweizengries
  75g Sojamehl
  5 Eier
  Würde mich um Antworten freuen.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## angelntotal (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Hey Leute!! Was haltet ihr von dem Video, stellen sich ganz gut an, oder?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5WbkCnqa_0

Euer angelntotal!


----------



## sauerseb (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Das sind nur 4kg für 20€. Wenn man aber pro Saison wesentlich mehr braucht, dann macht das weniger Sinn, alles mit der Hand zu kneten, weil Tennisarm usw. 

5€/kg is nich wirklich günstig, dazu kommt noch der ganze Aufwand. Sicher machen das viele schon alleine deswegen, aber es sicherlich keine Ersparnis im Budget.


----------



## Allround-Fischer (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

hi ich glaube das mit den 20€ kann net stimmen da 800g hartweizengrieß 70 cent, 2,5kg frolic ca. 5,50€  und das maismehl + sojamehl  auch  ungefähr um die 5€ (bei mir ist es so)!!!! das sind zusammen (gerundet) 11€ also 2,5€/kg
LG Allround-Fischer:m


P.S.: Was Case erzählt trifft bei mir nicht zu auch nicht das mit dem Fuchs/ Katze|supergri


----------



## karpfenlux (28. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

gute Idee,
werd ich auch ausprobieren.
wie lange ist die kochzeit in der Regel?

Petri Heil


----------



## Freaky Fish (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Hier mal ein Video zu den Frolic Boilies. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5WbkCnqa_0


----------



## Carphunter_97 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Meine Frolic Boilies vor 2 Jahren haben auch eher nach Mehle gerochen als nach Frolic, war mir aber egal, hielten super am Haar und fingen besser als Frolic. :z


----------



## Thorsten1953 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

300 g Frollic  gemahlen (mit der kaffeemühle)
 300 g Weichweizengrieß
200 g Maismehl
100 g Sojamehl vollfett
100 g Weizenmehl
8 Eier (die Hälfte mit schale)
Und ein Schuss Olivenöl 
Die boilies 2-3 Minuten kochen und fertig
Das ist mein Rezept mit frolic. 
Fängt und ist günstig 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EmcC (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Hallo

Ich hab  mich auch mal an des Thema selber rollen getraut, 
nun habe ich folgendes Problem.
Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen schließt der Boilie im Kern, also inm der Mitte vom Boilie nicht richtig. Musste viele mit der Hand nachrollen.
Rezept
125g gemahlene Frolic
30g Maismehl
30g Weizenmehl
40g Hartweizengrieß
1EL Rindergranulat
1EL schwarzen Pfeffer
2EL Vogelfutter
2 Eier

Ich habe noch keine Boiliegun und könnte mir vorstellen das es einfach daran liegt das ich keine gleichmäßigen Würste zustande bekomm, geschweige jede Wurst gleich dick.
Oder liegt es am Teig?
Hab es auch schon mit bischen Olivenöl versucht, bringt aber keine Besserung.
Was meint ihr dazu?
Der Boilieroller ist für 18er Kugeln, wie dick sollte dann die Teigwurst sein ?

Gruss


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Januar 2018)

Hi
Hab grad mein Boilie Rezept nicht im 100% im Kopf aber bei deinem sind wenig bindende Zutaten  drinne.
Der Teig sollte schön geschmeidig sein.
Heut Abend kann ich’s dir schicken.
Der obere Post beinhaltet doch ein gutes Rezept.
Ich würde bei dir am Rezept arbeiten.
Vorm Rollen gut durchkneten.
Den ganzen Teig etwas ruhen lassen.
Dann Würste Rollen.
Ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit der Konsistenz.
Ich glaub deine Würste waren ein bisschen zu dick.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vanner (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Deine Teigwürste sind zu dick. Bei einem 18er Roller sollten sie so um die 15 - 16mm Durchmesser haben. Zu wenig Binder sehe ich da nicht.


----------



## Justsu (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*



Vanner schrieb:


> Deine Teigwürste sind zu dick. Bei einem 18er Roller sollten sie so um die 15 - 16mm Durchmesser haben. Zu wenig Binder sehe ich da nicht.



Ganz genau das ist das Problem! 

Wenn die Wurst größer als der Durchmesser vom Roller ist, ergibt sich dieses Rollbild! Ist die Wurst zu dünn ergibt sich eine Kissenform. Also die Würste einfach ein bisschen dünner machen, eine Gun leistet dabei wirklich gute Dienste, von Hand ist das schon ziemlich schwierig die gleichmäßig hinzubekommen!

Und wenn Du halbwegs regelmäßig mehr als 1kg abrollen willst, denke gleich ernsthaft über eine druckluftbetriebene Gun nach! Die Dinger zum mit der Hand drücken sind eine wahre Tortur!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## EmcC (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Boilies aus Frolic*

Danke für die Hilfe,
Hab mir das schon gedacht das es am Durchmesser scheitert.
Werd mir die Tage mal eine kaufen, gleich mit Druckluft.


----------

